# OPENCOBOL comment je fais pour executer mon programme ?



## APPLOLIVIER (12 Octobre 2006)

voici mon  fichier hello.cob

IDENTIFICATION DIVISION.
PROGRAM-ID. hello.
PROCEDURE DIVISION.
DISPLAY "Hello World!".
STOP RUN.
j'ai fait cobc -free hello.cob
et je me retrouve avec hello.dylib
qu'est que j'en fait maintenant ;-)


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (12 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> voici mon  fichier hello.cob
> 
> IDENTIFICATION DIVISION.
> PROGRAM-ID. hello.
> ...


j'avais pas vu que je devais faire cobcrun hello
pas un moyen pour en faire un simple executable?


----------



## Tarul (13 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> j'avais pas vu que je devais faire cobcrun hello
> pas un moyen pour en faire un simple executable?



tu peux faire un script bash qui ferait :


```
#!/bin/bash
cobrun hello
```

aprs&#232; tu peux l'executer en faisant un "./script.sh". Ce n'est pas forcement le meilleur moyen, mais bon cela devrait marcher mais tu devras garder ton .dylib dans le m&#234;me r&#233;pertoire.

Juste pour savoir, pourquoi veux faire du cobol? A part dans certains etablissements financier, ce n'est pas un language au gout du jour.


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (13 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tu peux faire un script bash qui ferait :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


tout simplement car je suis un programmeur coboliste certains etablissements mais
tu oublies que les ecrans web ne sont qu'une couche de presentation et dessous seuls les mainframes peuvent traiter de telles masses d'information donc des programmes en cobol
je travaille pour air france et on calcule la recette commerciale mensuelle avec du cobol
du db2


----------



## Tarul (14 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> tout simplement car je suis un programmeur coboliste certains etablissements mais
> tu oublies que les ecrans web ne sont qu'une couche de presentation et dessous seuls les mainframes peuvent traiter de telles masses d'information donc des programmes en cobol
> je travaille pour air france et on calcule la recette commerciale mensuelle avec du cobol
> du db2


ah ouais, ben bon courage.


----------



## tatouille (14 Octobre 2006)

flippant Air France, je croyais que c'&#233;tait une entreprise d'avenir :rateau:

GOTO PAST



_les mainframes peuvent traiter de telles masses d'information donc des programmes en cobol

_on sait faire mieux et plus rapide (on est en 2006)


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (15 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> flippant Air France, je croyais que c'était une entreprise d'avenir :rateau:
> 
> GOTO PAST
> 
> ...


bah oui mais que veux tu c plus facile sans doute de gerer des non informaticiens cobolistes
que qqun comme moi qui reve a passer a mettre les programmes en C et qui a une idee
tous les jours ;-)


----------



## Tarul (15 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> bah oui mais que veux tu c plus facile sans doute de gerer des non informaticiens cobolistes
> que qqun comme moi qui reve a passer a mettre les programmes en C et qui a une idee
> tous les jours ;-)



hou là, les pauvres, je les plainds


----------



## tatouille (15 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> hou l&#224;, les pauvres, je les plainds



houla t'es un r&#233;volutionnaire pouaf en 2006 :rateau: coquinou
Common Business Oriented Language == 1960

ptaing les DSI en France 
faudrait tous leur faire un proc&#232;s pour choix dangereux 
et coulage volontaire de leur entreprise 

 

et les mainframes j'espere que c'est des BULLs
 et ils achetent de vielles stations sur E-bay pour assurer la maintenance
des pieces d&#233;tach&#233;es :rateau: tu devrais leur proposer un passage sous TO7

 "Air France quand t'es informaticien au moins t'es sur de ne jamais postuler"

je vois d'ici l'entretient avec le DRH et votre niveau de cobol ?
:rateau:
(au DRH)
et ta connerie elle est endo ou exo


----------



## Tarul (15 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> houla t'es un révolutionnaire pouaf en 2006 :rateau: coquinou
> Common Business Oriented Language == 1960
> 
> ptaing les DSI en France
> ...



T'es mauvaise langue, si cela se trouve, ils sont moderne, ils demandnet un bon niveau en J#. 

Ok je sors avant qu'un modo me tappe sur les doigths. 

au fait apploliver, tu es arrivé a tes fin d'executable en cobol.


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (16 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> T'es mauvaise langue, si cela se trouve, ils sont moderne, ils demandnet un bon niveau en J#.
> 
> Ok je sors avant qu'un modo me tappe sur les doigths.
> 
> au fait apploliver, tu es arrivé a tes fin d'executable en cobol.


yes il a suffit de faire -x sur cobc pour generer un executable 
par contre meme pour aider les pauvres qui decouvrent que l'informatique c pas que
du web  
on a meme un generateur de code qui s'appelle TELON
y a des papis qui connaissent ici ?
 
y en qui veulent voir ?
http://perso.orange.fr/olmignard/XX271D1-cobol.txt
http://perso.orange.fr/olmignard/XX271D1-cobol.txt


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (16 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> houla t'es un révolutionnaire pouaf en 2006 :rateau: coquinou
> Common Business Oriented Language == 1960
> 
> ptaing les DSI en France
> ...


ah que non cpas des bull mais des ibm 
sous z-os mossieur 
 
sous ims mossieur


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (16 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> houla t'es un révolutionnaire pouaf en 2006 :rateau: coquinou
> Common Business Oriented Language == 1960
> 
> ptaing les DSI en France
> ...


c bien pour cela que c bien d'etre en ssii cela permet de s'enfuir


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> c bien pour cela que c bien d'etre en ssii cela permet de s'enfuir



sauf si dés le début t'es catalogué comme étant developpeur cobol.


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (12 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> sauf si dés le début t'es catalogué comme étant developpeur cobol.



ah ben non la j'ai une opportunite pour devenir concepteur confirmé


----------

